# Sanding Sponges?



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Sanding blocks or sand paper? Some times I like to hold a sanding sponge but other times I prefer a piece of sand paper. Which makes you more professional? If you buy either from HD is that bad?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

They both have their place. Sanding sponges see the most use from me though. I buy mine in bulk a couple hundred at a time.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Don't use sponges. I go with the paper


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

We use both.

Using them while wearing painter whites makes you more professional.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

paper, sponges are a ripoff


----------



## StefanC (Apr 29, 2009)

Webb blue blocks. Cheap and last long.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

I use a block of granite. It worked for the pyramids.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I use the appropriate media blasting agent. I figure if Rob does not need to use a brush or roller on anything, why should I resort to hands on prep procedures? Select the appropriately coarse or fine grit media and fire up the blaster.


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

I use paper, sanding blocks, and sanding sponges.

Just depends on the application.

If I have to sand a bunch of flat doors, then definitely paper.

But lets say I have a bunch of new wood windows with mullions, and little nail pops right in the little corners of the mullions that need to be spackled.

I definitely use a sanding block and get the corner right in the little corner of the trim to sand out the spackle.

But lets say I sprayed primer on a bunch of cabinet doors, and I just want to quickly and lightly sand them to get off any little hairs or imperfections that might have settled in the primer. Then I use one of those soft sanding sponges with foam on one side, and abrasive on the other.

Also use those to wrap around spindles for a staircase etc.

I try to use paper whenever possible because I like getting lots of bite, and I like to be able to change into fresh sheets as frequently as necessary to not have to be slowing down to accomplish the task.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Are we really having this conversation?????????????????


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

aaron61 said:


> Are we really having this conversation?????????????????


I started to wonder afterwards if NEPs punked me, but by then I had already posted.

I shouldn't have put so much credence in the fact that workaholic responded earnestly.

I followed his lead. The blind leading the blind.

Also, I have been cooking in the sun all day, so my brain is not up to snuff at the moment.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Last Craftsman said:


> I shouldn't have put so much credence in the fact that workaholic responded earnestly.


I always treat Chris with the respect of sincerity


----------

